# Twelve Days of Christmas... Farm Edition



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

so every day after today you should do something nice for your animal to tell them that you appreciate them. for example tomorrow is day 1 so you could spend more time petting the animals, or give them a treat fun stuff to show them you love them. (Repeats are totally fine). once every one does their "present" for their animal post is here and remember to word it like the twelve days of Christmas song.

and tomorrow we will begin


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

on the first day of Christmas i gave my goatys one face scratching


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

On the second day of Christmas, my goaties came to me...
For 2 peanuts each
And 1 face scratching


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

on the first day of Christmas I gave my goats licorice!!!:cake:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

lucky goats

for the second day of Christmas i gave my goatys two horse treats
and one good face scratching


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Found her on the side of the road in summer. She was as skinny as a post. She is very healthy (and spoiled) now!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

awwe so cute. name???


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jungle kitty


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

cute


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Cute kitty
One the third day of Christmas I gave my buck a bath (not really)my whether a carrot and my does got celrey:crazy:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

rule change we don't have to word what we did in the song format anymore.

on the third day of Christmas i gave my goats three rasins each


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

on the fourth day of Christmas my goats got 4 ear rubs


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

on the fith day of Christmas my goats got clean pens


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

On the second day of Christmas my goats got a little extra hay. On the 3 day of Christmas I gave my goats clean pens & troughs!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

on the fith day of Christmas my cart goat in training followed my older cart goat around:goatpull::rungoat:


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

On the fifth day of Christmas our mama goat roamed our house.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

on the fifth day of Christmas the goats got weighed


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

On the sixth day of Christmas, My buckling escaped and posslible bred My Toggenburg,Lamancha,6 month old Nigerian Doeling and Alpine. None of witch where planned to be bred to him He is now in the big boy pen that is not attached to the Does pen


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks I'm still ready to beat him Little snot


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Samamtha said:


> Thanks I'm still ready to beat him Little snot


Are you going to lute any of them?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

No I wasn't planning to. I'd have to pay the vet $75 to come out not including the lute. I don't have that much money "just laying around"


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes they will sell you lute without seeing the goat.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Huh didn't know that. I might think about it. If my Toggenburg has has his kids i'll be upset but purebred doesn't mean a thing out here


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

on the eighth day of Christmas I got an early present















it is a bonsai juniper (I have been wanting one for a long time) thank you to my parents


----------

